# Malaysia great architecture



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are the beautiful building in malaysia..can you dare us???
proud to be MALAYSIAN!!!!!

1
Putrajaya international convention center









2
Istana budaya









3
Kuala lumpur convention center









4
Putra mosque









5
ministry of finance putrajaya









6
sepang circiut









7
perbadanan putrajaya









8
wetland putrajaya









9
plaza mercu tanda









10
national science center









11
national libraries









12
wilayah persekutuan mosque









13
pavillion kl









14
the gardens mid valley









15
putra perdana complex









this is only beginning..there are more than thousand lowrise building in malaysia..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443431&page=8


----------

